# How high is your MH?



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

This might be a silly question – but how do you know how high your Motorhome is?

I've recently bought a second hand MH and the sticker on the dashboard says '2.65 metres high' - but is there an easy way to check that height?

I remember a thread on here where a Member went through a tunnel and, in practice, his MH should have been too tall but it went through the tunnel without any damage.

Either his MH had been measured wrongly or the tunnel height was incorrect.

So how do I check the exact height of my MH?


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Do what he did in the piccy - he now knows that his MH is over 9' :wink:


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Its one of those things that you need to find out and sooner rather than later. Most bridges are understated so that if your 6in higher you will probally be OK and if its an arched bridge its between the 2 arrows.

lay a plank of wood on the roof and let it overhang the side
now measure with a tape from the floor.

Get up a ladder and see if theres anothing above the roof height and estimate or measure these and add to the total,

Write it on a card or Dymo tape and stick in sun visor or on windscreen.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Measure it!!!
Mine is 2.85m....so I use 3.00m as the minimum height. :wink:


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

don't forget your own mods , i bought the van measured it stuck it on the dash and when the loader on the seacat ferry queried my height could say with absolute confidence 10ft +1/2"he said take it slow youv'e only 1/2" clearance needless to say i scraped along the upper deck as i turned having forgotten that 3 months previous i'd changed my old skylights for heikel rooflight's oop's,
would have been alright on the return journey enough wine on board to take that 1" out the suspension!!!


----------



## BritStops (Mar 3, 2011)

Ok, first make a clinometer

Then calculate the height of your motorhome using this tried and tested method

Simples! :lol:

Steve

(I'd definitely use drcotts' method as above)


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Nice one Steve! :lol: :lol: :lol: 

As suggested I always have the height stuck in the top corner of the window. Even allowing for the extras that raise your height above manufacturers figures, I still managed to hit a swinging metal bar outside of a Cora Hypermarket in France.

Beware! I once drove in to a 'Continent' supermarket near Paris, only to find a fixed height barrier on the only way out   :roll: 
Alan


----------



## blongs (Jan 12, 2009)

Luckily my van had all the manuals and specs etc present showing the full dimensions and wiring diagrams etc so it was pretty easy.

You maybe able to google for the original details.


In the pack of stuff I got with the van it also had a print of the magazine feature the van was in when it was first launched and lent out for a group test - sadly it didn't win the group test.

Ben


----------



## carprus (Jun 22, 2008)

Good old fashioned tape measure works for me and so easy .

Rob.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Also:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-128552.html&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=heighth&start=0

tony


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Various detailed methods are discussed in this 8 page thread:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-242153.html#242153

Dave


----------



## BritStops (Mar 3, 2011)

rosalan said:


> Beware! I once drove in to a 'Continent' supermarket near Paris, only to find a fixed height barrier on the only way out   :roll:
> Alan


Reminds me - we drove into the Tesco on the A12 at Ipswich and noticed that the height barrier didn't have the height posted on it. I drove under the barrier with Mandy outside checking clearance, then once inside mentioned it to the nice lady at the customer service desk. She told us that the sign had been knocked off by a motorhome earlier in the day! :lol:

Steve


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

I had a few over height semi trailers to deliver to the Birmingham area and they were too high to go down the M6 using my tractor unit as they were made for a tractor with smaller wheels.
I had a convoy exceptionel route, which took at least twice as long but the trouble was there were tree's  
Going down Birmingham/Wolverhampton New road, in places I had to keep to the outside lane  
A few car drivers did not like it at all :lol: 
Getting back to M/H height. There is no excuse for not measuring! It is the drivers responsibility!


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Mine used to be 10feet. I do not know how tall it is now in mentric
Isn`t that a coach in the piccy?
Dave p


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

> don't forget your own mods


I would really reiterate the above

We had a customer in earlier this year

Had a Hymer with a crankup fitted, he knew his van height I believe but had omitted the additional height incurred by having the Maxview crankup on it and hadn't realised the height from a status aerial

He drove into a french tunnel (I think the Mont Blanc one) and could see sparks flying but by that time he was well into the tunnel with traffic behind and had no choice but to continue the whole length of the tunnel !

The resultant damage is shown below


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

If it was Mont Blanc, he must have a bl**dy big van as 4 metre high trailers frequent the tunnel :lol:


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

DRCoots is spot on. The only way to be sure is measure it yourself. Add what you feel is sufficient safety margin and never attempt to go under or through anything below this figure.

Our van is 3.2m so I approach 3.5m with caution and if possible do a go arround. Not forgetting of course the Air Assist settings, these make the van higher or lower dependant upon load, before or after lunch.

Steve


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks for all the helpful replies.

We're having a Camos crank-up dish fitted in a week or so and I'll check the height when it's fitted using one, or more, of the methods you've suggested.



Ps - it's still raining bucketloads outside at the moment.
Anyone fancy walking the dog for me?


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

pippin said:


> Do what he did in the piccy - he now knows that his MH is over 9' :wink:


Not any more, it isn't! :lol:

I made a couple of printed, laminated cards and stuck one on the rear of both sunvisors, with the following dimensions in both feet/inches and metres, which I measured for myself:

Height without topbox
Height without topbox

Width - mirrors out
Width - mirrors in

Length - cycle rack up
Length - cycle rack down

It also shows our Max weight

The width with mirrors in came in very handy during our recent trip to France when we ended up on a long windy road which then led us to a narrow bridge, with no advance warning until reaching the bridge of any width restrictions!


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Place a length of timber on the highest point, so .....TV aerial, sat dish etc. make sure it protrudes out from the roof.
Lay a spirit level on the timber and make sure its level. Measure from end of timber to the ground.

Mine measures (generously!) 2.9 metres, which allows me to go through 2.6m tunnels in France :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

If you are in the know or are ever parked beside a car transporter, ask the driver to measure your van for you. They all carry a height measuring pole with an arm that comes out at rt angles--- they need to measure frequently as there is a huge difference in height depending on whats carried ie cars, vans, tractors.
I know as i did holiday relief driver on one of these a couple of years ago.


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

BritStops said:


> Ok, first make a clinometer
> 
> Then calculate the height of your motorhome using this tried and tested method
> 
> ...


Cardboard?!?!  Surely not! You need one of these  (Unless you can borrow a reflectorless total station of course )


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

BritStops said:


> Ok, first make a clinometer
> 
> Then calculate the height of your motorhome using this tried and tested method
> 
> ...


Not very accurate due to inaccuracies in measuring distances and angles.

Why not just measure the actual height - much easier and less prone to error.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Having read this thread, I ask, what is so difficult about getting the tape measure and a pair of steps and just measuring from the ground to the top of the van side and then adding on appropriate inches for roof vents or any equipment. Dead easy!
It is as easy as that and the longest job is getting out the step ladders :lol:


----------



## Remus (Feb 10, 2011)

Don't just go on the height stated in the paperwork. My m/h has a Camos dome fitted by a previous owner, this increases the height by 6" more than the paperwork would have you believe.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi. or is it high..

Can't be arsed reading all way through so here is how I do it.

Things you need .. a step ladder, a piece of wood or a clothes prop, a tape measure.

Climb up the step ladder place a piece of wood horizontally over the highest part of the motorhome whatever it is, get erindoors to hold the tape on the ground and measure to the underside of the wood, no trigonometry involved :wink: ..

Add 10% or whatever you like to the figure as a safety margin, done in seconds, just write it down on something a piece of card maybe with nice big black letters and put it behind the sun visor pocket for quick reference or somewhere else to your liking, because as sure as eggs are eggs you will never remember it. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

ray.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

rayrecrok said:


> Hi. or is it high..
> 
> Can't be arsed reading all way through so here is how I do it.
> 
> ...


Ray

Because you have not read through the thread you are excused from not realising that the posts about 'clinometers', their construction from cardboard, cross-references to other threads and one-grand clinometers, plus X by Tan theta etc. were usual MHF 'tongue-in-cheek'

Thinks! Where did I put my Trig Tables? Not to worry I can do it on my slide rule. :wink: :lol:

BTW anyone hit a bridge because they pulled the sun visor down to check the height of the MH? :lol: :lol:

Geoff


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Who needs a ladder?


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

I read somewhere that when on a boat, if you put your eyeline level with the highest fixed point when approaching a low bridge, if you can see the underside (ceiling) of the bridge you are lower than it, no worries. If you can't then full reverse!!!

So, to reinterpret that into a sensible handy tip relative to a MH, get the Mrs to poke her head out of the rooflight while approaching the low bridge you're unsure of and see if she can see the bridge "ceiling"

You could also travel with some sort of protective eyewear so she can keep an eye out at all times with no need to slow down 

The more compassionate partners could invest in some kind of perspex astrodome sika'd to the camper roof for protection from the British weather.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

grizzlyj wrote

"I read somewhere that when on a boat, if you put your eyeline level with the highest fixed point when approaching a low bridge"

BBBut.... I hate going up my thirty foot mast   :lol: 

Geoff


----------



## SNandJA (Aug 22, 2008)

drcotts said:


> Its one of those things that you need to find out and sooner rather than later. Most bridges are understated so that if your 6in higher you will probally be OK and if its an arched bridge its between the 2 arrows.
> 
> lay a plank of wood on the roof and let it overhang the side
> now measure with a tape from the floor.
> ...


I used exactly the same method, only thing I'd add is to choose a piece of wood that stretches from one side to the other, sight along it to see if it is more or less straight and measure ground to underneath of projecting timber on both sides of the van. Measurements likely to be almost identical but you have then checked for any inaccuracies that could be accounted for by uneven ground. Wouldn't hurt to do front back and middle measurements. Then as above look for added height from skylights etc.
Then for bridge clearance purposes give a safety margin and for ferry crossing booking purposes use the smallest measurement you managed to record!

We've only had one bridge to give us second thoughts and one that we in theory should get under but there were steep slopes on either side so we turned around and took a detour!

Steve


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

drcotts said:


> Most bridges are understated so that if your 6in higher you will probally be OK


Having pulled over height trailers around Europe, I would not count on that.
Many may be a couple of inches higher, but sods law dictates that the one time you don't slow down and check, will be the one that is accurate  
We have had a few that we have had to drop the air suspension to get under :lol: 
Better be safe than sorry


----------



## 631MTT (Feb 13, 2011)

*Measuring height of motorhome*

Worked for me 
Sunday afternoon, when relatively quiet - take motorhome to fuel filling station with canopy
If in doubt get SWMBO up the ladder to check clearance before entering canopy area
Park under canopy and take on board fuel
Ask cashier nicely if they mind you measuring the height of the motorhome - yet to be refused
Sprint up on to roof and measure canopy to floor - a fairly safe bet that floor and canopy are reasonably level
Then measure canopy to highest point of motorhome (much easier when you are on the roof) and deduct said measurement from floor to canopy measurement
End result a fairly accurate road going height of motorhome 
Add a few inches for good measure / to ensure clearance = result

Re-check height subsequently under a different canopy for good measure

Keep a wash brush handle (or similar) capable of extending to same height as motorhome in locker - provides an easible accessible and quick check of clearance available if necessary without having to play 'hunt the tape measure'

Once or twice the 'pole' has confirmed insufficient clearance despite the canopy signs promising otherwise 

HTH


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

I measured ours at 2.99m with the kayaks up before going to Italy. Whilst these we easily fitted under a 3.0m bridge and a 3.0m tunnel but didn't attempt the 2.8m bridge!


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

The latest piece of the jigsaw has been put in place.

A Camos satellite dish has been fitted on the roof and I've measured the new total height using a ladder, long piece of wood and a tape measure.

I had expected the satellite dish to increase the total height but it didn't.

The sticker on the dashboard says 2.65m but I've measured, and double checked, the height at 2.73m.

That's over 3 inches higher than earlier recorded and taking an accurate measurement may have stopped me having a nasty accident.

As I asked originally - 'How high is your Motorhome?'

Have you checked recently?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I can't measure the current one as it isn't yet.

On our last one had a home made sticker giving the dimensions, but best to be sure, I made a simple L shape from some stiff cardboard, and found the highest part of the van by trying it in different places, I even tried it at home and at work, just the same (sorry) having found the highest point I made a small pencil mark on both the card and the body at the same position, and measured the distance down from the mark on the body, and the mark on the cardboard to where it touched and added the two, the sticker was 6 inches to low out.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Keith wrote

'As I asked originally - 'How high is your Motorhome?'

Have you checked recently?'

No I haven't since I bought 3 years ago - and I know I should these 'babies' grow a lot between 7 and 10 years-old  :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Geoff


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

*NEVER*

I cannot understand why anyone needs a sticker on the windscreen to remind them of their vehicles height.

Each time I acquire a replacement MH I measure the height (spirit level and length of timber across the highest part of the van)

I then REMEMBER that height :roll: Each MH has represented a substantial financial investment on my part so I have never had any problem remembering the clearance I require.

Yes in the UK bridges etc always UNDERstate the clearance but personally I NEVER EVER chance it anywhere, I would rather spend a few quid on diesel to do a detour than risk a (very expensive) roof repair.

It worries me that some people seem to "forget" they are driving something larger than a car when out in their motorhome and feel the need to have a sticker telling them what they SHOULD have imprinted on their mind anyway.

(Standing by for the avalanches of disagreement, but I stand by what I have said, as the driver of any vehicle larger than a car you must COMMIT IT TO MEMORY, not rely on a poxy little sticker :roll: :roll: )


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: NEVER*

Quote="Mrplodd"I cannot understand why anyone needs a sticker on the windscreen to remind them of their vehicles height.

* Because we're all getting on a bit, and it keeps the sun out of their eyes*

Each time I acquire a replacement MH I measure the height (spirit level and length of timber across the highest part of the van)

* That's more accurate than my method, but involves falling off my ladder *

It worries me that some people seem to "forget" they are driving something larger than a car when out in their motorhome

* It worries the hell out of me too *

(Standing by for the avalanches of disagreement, but I stand by what I have said, as the driver of any vehicle larger than a car you must COMMIT IT TO MEMORY, not rely on a poxy little sticker :roll: :roll:

*yup got to agree, get a big sticker * :lol:


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

Just read the grizzlyj thread to the OH...she isn't that impressed. Might just get her a pair of goggles for her xmas stocking though....just in case she changes her mind!!


----------

